# The Leica M10 is Coming January 18



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 12, 2017)

```
Leica is set to announce their next digital rangefinder, the Leica M10 on January 18, 2017. Photo Rumors has put together a list of what we can expect from the new camera.</p>
<p>On the surface, it looks like they’ve made the camera smaller and simplified the button layout.</p>
<p>One interesting omission in features is that there is no video capabilities. We’re not surprised, as I doubt a lot of people shot video with their M240 and we assume the omission is a compromise they had to make to shrink the size of the body.</p>
<p>I’m a big fan of the M system, though I’ve come to realize I like autofocus and use the Leica Q instead.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Specifications via Photo Rumors</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>There are no openings for a microphone or a speaker</li>
<li>Dedicated <a href="http://leicarumors.com/2016/08/12/first-rumors-about-the-next-leica-m-camera-dedicated-iso-wheel-and-bigger-lcd-screen.aspx/" target="_blank">ISO wheel/dial</a> on top plate: the dial for the ISO on the top plate has the settings A – M and then goes from 100 to 6,400</li>
<li>The camera on switch has only one setting and it’s marked with a dot, there will be no S – C options (for single/continuous shooting)</li>
<li><a href="http://leicarumors.com/2017/01/11/new-leaked-picture-shows-the-buttons-on-the-back-of-the-leica-m10-camera.aspx/" target="_blank">Next to the display on the left are only 3 buttons</a>: LV, Play and Menu as well as 2 LEDs (this is probably done to fit <a href="http://leicarumors.com/2016/08/12/first-rumors-about-the-next-leica-m-camera-dedicated-iso-wheel-and-bigger-lcd-screen.aspx/" target="_blank">the larger LCD screen</a>), there is also a setting dial as well as direction pad on the back</li>
<li>The M10 does not have video recording (no movie button on top), but it does have Live View</li>
<li>The flash shoe has the same EVF connector as the TL – <a href="http://leicarumors.com/2016/11/19/the-leica-m10-rumored-have-a-0-72x-viewfinder.aspx/" target="_blank">previous rumors indicated</a> that the M10 will use <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1046771-REG/leica_18767_visoflex_typ_020_electronic.html/BI/2446/KBID/3285" target="_blank">the same EVF from the TL</a></li>
<li>LED framelines</li>
<li>0.72x improved (bigger?) viewfinder (FYI: both the Leica M9 and M 240 have a 0.68x viewfinder)</li>
<li>Frame selector</li>
<li>Raised M mount to accommodate <a href="http://leicarumors.com/2016/11/10/recap-on-the-upcoming-leica-m-camera-leica-m10.aspx/" target="_blank">the rumored thinner body</a> (3.8mm thinner)</li>
<li>The model name will be M10, no more “<em>Typ</em>” reference (<a href="http://leicarumors.com/2016/11/04/strange-leica-m10-camera-registered-in-china.aspx/" target="_blank">Leica M10 was recently registered in China</a>)</li>
<li>24MP sensor (the sensor from the Leica SL/Q)</li>
<li>Max ISO: 50k (just like the <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1192093-REG/leica_10850_sl_typ_601_mirrorless.html/BI/2446/KBID/3285" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Leica SL</a> and the <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1160027-REG/leica_19000_q_typ_116_digital.html/BI/2446/KBID/3285" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Leica Q</a>)</li>
<li>Slightly bigger LCD screen</li>
<li>Same EVF from the TL camera</li>
<li>The new M10 should be 3.8mm thinner than the M 240 (should be as thin as analog Leica M camera)</li>
<li>Image processing engine MAESTRO II</li>
<li>Up to 5 frames per sec</li>
<li>Build-in Wi-Fi</li>
<li>Improved/simplified menu</li>
<li>The Leica M10 <a href="http://leicarumors.com/2017/01/04/the-leica-m10-will-most-likely-use-the-same-battery-bp-scl2-as-the-m-typ-240.aspx/" target="_blank">will most likely use the same battery (BP-SCL2) as the M Typ 240</a></li>
<li>The official announcement <a href="http://leicarumors.com/2016/12/08/leica-m10-event-invitation.aspx/" target="_blank">is on January 18th</a></li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-27927 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica-M10-camera" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera-back-view.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera-back-view-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica-M10-camera-back-view" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera-buttons.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera-buttons-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica-M10-camera-buttons" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica-M10-camera (1)" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera-in-black.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera-in-black-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica-M10-camera-in-black" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera-leaked.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera-leaked-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica-M10-camera-leaked" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera-explained.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera-explained-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica-M10-camera-explained" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera-explained-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Leica-M10-camera-explained-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica-M10-camera-explained-2" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

